# My Little Craig's List Vent



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Most of you know by know I was married to a serial betrayer and was hopelessly in love with her and she was ......... the ........ last ......... person ......... on .......... the ............ face ............. of ............... the ........... earth ........... who ............. would ................ do ............. such ............. a ............. thing.

So anyway, here in Portland I use CL a fair amount to buy or sell something... A friend of mine uses CL as a hookup site. He told me to look in the "Strictly Platonic", "Rideshare" and "room/share wanted" sections and they were pretty much just guys trolling for sex. I was shocked to find out he was right. But what amused me (or is it, 'what pissed me off'?) the most was the veiled ways guys try and hook up. 

So I did an experiment. I pretended to be a 40 year old married woman seeking just another married male person as an email friend in the Strictly Platonic section. I got 197 responses within 24 hours and all claimed to be married and wanting to hook up for sex. Gotta say I was shocked.

Now, by way of amusement, I found this veiled hook up attempt in the "room/share wanted" section today. I even emailed him and asked if this schtick works for him getting laid, but he hasn't replied:

*$400 Friendly respectful guy seeking living space with women (Inner N/NE/SE) *

Greetings Ladies

Are you open to alternative lifestyles and are you somewhat of a dominant person? Would you find it beneficial to live with a housemate that would treat you with respect, who would serve you and do your bidding without complaint and who would be a fun considerate person to live with? If so maybe we should chat.

I'm interested in finding a room to rent for June 15th or July 1st in inner N/NE or SE PDX with Female housemates who would be into a unique living situation. I'm a guy who has always been submissive when it comes to relating to Women considering them the superior sex and I'd love to be able to share that with Women who would appreciate it and are to some degree dominant towards men. What I'm looking for is to offer platonic service to my housemates, to obey them and do what I'm told and to worship them, effectively I'd be your slave . Service could include anything you wish including doing the household chores, running errands for you, doing the shopping, cooking for you, laundry, licking your boots/shoes(foot worship), waiting on you, whatever you find enjoyable to make your life easier. I sincerely enjoy this way of relating to Women, imagine not having to do many of the things you don't want to do.

Outside of this I'm an average Portland guy and I have a fulfilling life which includes a great community of friends and lots of things that keep me busy. I'm a free lance web designer and sometimes writer who is very much a creative type and has no problem paying the bills. I enjoy music, art, hanging out, beer and wine, 420 in moderation, potlucks, hiking, biking, meditation, dancing, yoga and a lot more. I do eat some meat but don't need to at home and have very little stuff so a small to medium space would suffice.

This is a sincere intention so I'd appreciate replies from people who are serious about considering it. I'm down for meeting and discussing how it would work as I have no specific expectations other than a cool cozy room in a sweet location with Ladies who would love to be served as they deserve to be by a submissive guy.

Thanks


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

You're asking someone to discuss their life with you, a stranger who is kinda stalking them on CL, just because he posted a completely legit ad looking for housing in a roommate situation that suits him? 

I would not expect a response. Just because you think someone is outside the norm, doesn't mean they have to behave that way by replying to your prying email? For all he knows, you are some right wing vigilante who is going to find him from his response and come and beat the cr*p out of him. lol


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

Pretty funny... There are some pretty crazy people in Portland though. To each there own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Craigslist is crazy. When I was trying to find an apartment I found a couple of "rent wh0re" ads and I messaged the guys to ask them how it works. Told them I wasn't interested but it sounded like a recipe for disaster and asked if they would get mad if she brought guys over, how many times would she have to do it to pay the rent...neither one responded. Maybe because I had "rent wh0re" as the subject of the email.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Sigh! Human beings want sex and are too lazy to go bars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess it's also the idea of so many married men on the make from that one board.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I found my apartment (have had it for two years now, no issues) on Craig's List and also have bought my kids skis and jackets on CL, my long-term university job I found on CL in 2005, just an inane posting for vague data help...still have that job. I think CL is what people make of it. I like that it's relatively uncensored. Makes it easier to find the people who steal and sell hot items on CL ;-)

I posted a missed connections ad yesterday...but it was appropriate and clean and had nothing to do with partnering up. Although I understand people use missed connections for things other than that.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I met my husband on CL in the non sexual personals.


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

I buy/sell on Craigslist all the time but it's clear people also use it to hook up. I'd be way to scared to meet up with someone like that.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Creepy is all I have to say


----------

